# A starter player! what army?



## daveybb

My first thaughts is either Dark elves and high elves as i like the models, and id think my style would be generally force an attack via archers counter attcking from a wall of infantry using some fast cav and skirmishers to try and outposition and a hard hitting flank, Obviously each opponant, game or scenario would make a change to my plan, id just like to hear from some experience players


----------



## Blackhiker

The counter-attacking would be fairly tough with high or dark elves, since after the initial charge you get really squishy. If you used special and rare choices for the counter-attack it would possibly work, but be very expensive point-wise. 

From what I have seen of mounted dark elves the cold ones are decent, but fairly expensive even in terms of calvary while the high elves have IMO a better variety of calvary to use. 

If you are really stuck on the idea of elves than wood elves are from what I have seen capable of dealing a better counter-attack. There re also the empire and bretonians which can do the afore mentioned strategy fairly well.

But between dark and high choose what you think is better for you:

High:
magic
longer range 
wider variety of calvary (3 or 4 choices)

Dark:
repeater crossbows (but shorter range)
cold ones (cause fear)
assassins

those are the major advantages that I have detected between those two races from when I have played as or against them.

I hope this helps


----------



## bakesale

I'm with Blackhiker. High Elves seem to fit your style better (?) IMO make sure you like the look and aesthetic style of your army. You'll be spending lots of time modeling/painting it.


----------



## jigplums

whitelions, swordmasters, chariots. all awesome counter charge units.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

there is a problem with your choices high elves have just been re-done so they are going to be everywhere atm, and dark elves and being re-done pretty soon aswell.


----------

